# Equipment available in Atlanta, GA



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi. Got miscellaneous exo terra and zoo med tanks available. Some are not in perfect shape, some are. Most have a hole in the screen lid for mist nozzles.
12*12*18 $40
18*18*24 $60
One 37gallon aquarium that I resealed $30 with screen lid
60 gallon hex used for Mantellas. Has custom screen lid and custom glass top. $75
Spring tail cultures $5(3 available)
Dwarf white isopod large culture $5 lots in culture
Dwarfgray isopods $5 lots in culture
Costa rican purple isopods $5 lots in culture
P. pruinosus 'blue' culture $5 culture is producing, but just hasn't been going as long as the others

Take all isopods and springs for $25

Custom mad LED lighting setup used for vending at expos. 10000k LEDs mounted in 48 black metal fixtures. 2 fixtures that have a quick disconnect in the middle so they can be loaded in a car. Comes with 2 batteries. One battery will run the lamps about an hour and the other around the length of one day at an expo. Spent close to $300 on this. 
$150

Call or text. 
Adam
404-936-7280


----------

